# Looking for Male Puppy for my Birthday - Time is of the Essence



## Ollie5 (Apr 27, 2020)

I've spent countless hours, days, weeks weeding thorugh the AKC breeders, Maltese champions and registered owners and have left plenty of voice mails and emails. I know everyone is stressed to the max right now - me included. I have a birthday coming up and my daughter, who lives in New York (I live in Delray Beach, FL) would like to buy me a gift. I've always had Yorkies, and even delivered a litter by myself (which was a big surprise) but now I am without a best bud, partner-in-crime, and love to have fun with my puppies.They love to entertain me, and I in return, entertain them. They go everywhere with me. This summer will be the Hamptons.

If anyone knows of a certified breeder or has puppies who are from a great breeder, please have them get in touch with me. I would like a little boy with a tiny nose, bright eyes, and a beautiful silky coat. Not a show dog, but more of a show-off He will be spoiled🎂 rotten, and I'll make sure he is loved and feels safe. 

I'm Eileen [email protected] 

Thanik you


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Eileen, 

Most breeders aren't going to contact you, you're going to have to be the one to take initiative and call them. You have several good breeders to choose from in the New York and Florida areas. Chrisman, Angel (Bonnie Palmer), and Cher Chien come to mind. Even though you really want a puppy for your birthday, you might have to wait for the right one. This is not something to rush into. Wishing you the best


----------



## Ollie5 (Apr 27, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> Hi Eileen,
> 
> Most breeders aren't going to contact you, you're going to have to be the one to take initiative and call them. You have several good breeders to choose from in the New York and Florida areas. Chrisman, Angel (Bonnie Palmer), and Cher Chien come to mind. Even though you really want a puppy for your birthday, you might have to wait for the right one. This is not something to rush into. Wishing you the best


Thanks so much for your response. I just needed some direction. I can't even begin to tell you how many people I have contacted. I never expected the stork to drop one in my lap. Perhaps with the pandemic, people are jus uinresponsive. Good thing are worth waiting for. I'm vey graterul for your response. It gives me another path.
Best,
Eileen


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You're welcome, Eileen! Good breeders are super busy and not always responsive, especially if they don't have puppies available. And I agree, the whole Covid situation is making things so much worse for everyone right now. Please keep us posted on if those leads were helpful. They may also refer you to their breeder friends who have pups or will have pups in the near future. The Maltese world is very small!


----------



## hayley's mom (Aug 11, 2018)

Ollie5 said:


> I've spent countless hours, days, weeks weeding thorugh the AKC breeders, Maltese champions and registered owners and have left plenty of voice mails and emails. I know everyone is stressed to the max right now - me included. I have a birthday coming up and my daughter, who lives in New York (I live in Delray Beach, FL) would like to buy me a gift. I've always had Yorkies, and even delivered a litter by myself (which was a big surprise) but now I am without a best bud, partner-in-crime, and love to have fun with my puppies.They love to entertain me, and I in return, entertain them. They go everywhere with me. This summer will be the Hamptons.
> 
> If anyone knows of a certified breeder or has puppies who are from a great breeder, please have them get in touch with me. I would like a little boy with a tiny nose, bright eyes, and a beautiful silky coat. Not a show dog, but more of a show-off He will be spoiled🎂 rotten, and I'll make sure he is loved and feels safe.
> 
> ...


Breeders are notorious for not responding in a timely fashion- you must keep after them - keep emailing them until they respond - I had a hard time and there was no pandemic going on. - the top breeders who have puppies for sale as pets know they are selling a premium product so there is no urgency on their part to respond - most keep a lot of their dogs to show or breed so pets are rare so you need to be in the right place at the right time as well !!!


----------

